# 5 Canning &amp; Preserving Essentials



## CJ (Jun 8, 2011)

Lacto-fermentation and old fashion root cellars are also a great ways to preserve garden vegetables without ever heating up a pot or boiling cans and jars! Definitely worth looking into.


----------

